

Huge meteore blew up over Chelyabinsk, Russia - dennisgorelik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJOJ6B2XOyA

======
creamyhorror
Now that's quite a sight. Here's a blog with more videos and pictures:

[http://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2013/02/14/what-
is-...](http://www.russianmachineneverbreaks.com/2013/02/14/what-is-happening-
in-chelyabinsk/)

I don't know about the accuracy of this news report, but take a look:

<http://rt.com/news/meteorite-crash-urals-chelyabinsk-283/>

And this from the Bad Astronomy blog on Slate:

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/02/11/asteroid...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/02/11/asteroid_2012_da14_space_rock_will_miss_the_earth_by_17_000_miles.html)

 _On Friday, Feb. 15, the Earth is going to get a very close shave by an
asteroid. Called 2012 DA14, this 50 meter (160 foot) rock will pass just over
27,000 kilometers (17,000 miles) from the Earth’s surface. This is closer than
our geosynchronous satellites, so this really is a close pass!

But, to be very clear: This asteroid poses no threat to us right now, nor in
the foreseeable future. Friday’s miss is just that: a miss. And, in fact, this
is a good thing, since any time an asteroid gets close (but misses), we learn
a lot, including how to find them, how to track them, and even how to talk
about them to the public._

~~~
dennisgorelik
Witnesses say there was couple of minutes between flash and explosion sound.

That means about 30 km distance.

------
mhartl
It's #1 as of this writing: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5224616>

